# Stainless Steel Flounder Gigs



## Capt. Mickey Locke

Was wondering if anyone new anyone that builds these around the Defuniak - Crestview area.


----------



## crazyhorse

I build stainless steel gigs that I use on flounder and red horse both. These gigs come with a money back guarantee.

Please call me (850)537-3682/Baker. Can set up an appointment to meet.  Its red horse season, ya know.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

> *crazyhorse (3/10/2009)*I build stainless steel gigs that I use on flounder and red horse both. These gigs come with a money back guarantee.
> 
> Please call me (850)537-3682/Baker. Can set up an appointment to meet.  Its red horse season, ya know.


Is there anyway that you might could post some pics of the ones you build on here?

Nevermind I looked back and found some of the pics you already posted.:doh


----------



## Cosson-Gigs

Just happen to run across this post from 2009, well its kind of late but reading about someone in DeFuniak Springs area making gigs well "Cosson Gigs" have been making them in DeFuniak for over 20 & years and we can custom build the gig and the attachment to the handle of your preference, 3/8" stud, tapered cone, Stainless Steel gigs or Titanium alloy, can also put hardened tips to withstand rough gigging conditions, check out my pictures here on the forum or contact me by e-mail [email protected].


----------



## halo1

Cosson-Gigs said:


> Just happen to run across this post from 2009, well its kind of late but reading about someone in DeFuniak Springs area making gigs well "Cosson Gigs" have been making them in DeFuniak for over 20 & years and we can custom build the gig and the attachment to the handle of your preference, 3/8" stud, tapered cone, Stainless Steel gigs or Titanium alloy, can also put hardened tips to withstand rough gigging conditions, check out my pictures here on the forum or contact me by e-mail [email protected].


Jim makes the best gigs I have ever seen. I'm the proud owner of 2 of them. And he stands behind his work. Great guy! And a pretty good bbq cook also!


----------



## TRG

Seen some nice stainless all thread ones at Line Casters (think that's the name) Dogwood in Milton they had a 3 and 5 prong. They should post some pics of them on here.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs

I also can make all thread gigs, but by reading on this forum looks like Choppedliver makes a pretty awesome all thread gig, but if you are looking for the barbed gigs, look me up, most guys that are disappointed with barbed gigs is because of poorly made barbed gigs, ours are custom made with large turned out barbs guaranteed to hold and also to penetrate the fish with much more ease, especially in soft bottom gigging conditions. Everyone has their own preference, the main thing is to get them in the boat fer supper !


----------



## Night Shift

I like stainless, but love titanium. Had a trip last night where the 3#er was on the concrete boat ramp in the water. (crap) Any of us could make that shot carefully, without damaging the gig head, but someone who has never gigged a flounder sticks em with unbelievable force. This fella hit the fish so hard, his hands were tingling. I didnt say a word, just whimpered inside. When they left the dock, I went and checked the tips. No beading up. They were perfect. This type of gig may be overkill for some, but I like em. Cosson gigs. Best Ive used


----------



## bigtee

These are some solid, corrosion resistant gigs here. Can't break em, thats for sure. 

https://outriggeroutdoors.com/products/flounder-gig-1


----------



## sealark

Cosson makes a great gig and stands behind them. The main thing is he uses his product and is always improving them.


----------



## Jason

Funny how a 9 year old thread comes back to life....hahaha but then again, my foot thread will live FOREVER!!!! Or at least till folks learn how to take good pics!!! hahaha


----------



## Cosson-Gigs

*Gigs*



Capt. Mickey Locke said:


> Was wondering if anyone new anyone that builds these around the Defuniak - Crestview area.



Hello Capt, Mickey
I've been making gigs for years and would be glad to offer you a custom make gig from the highest grade SS i can purchase, I also offer Hard Alloy tips which can withstand quite a beating when it comes to fishing around concrete and rock sea walls, you can find me on Face Book or give me a call at 850-635-1826


----------



## sealark

I have been trying to break a Cosson hard tip for 2 seasons now. They are hard. Haven't broke one yet. Thanks Jim.


----------



## OHenry

Yup; Jim's got the good stuff.


----------

